# Neutral eyeshadows for bridal makeup



## klara (Jul 24, 2008)

I am new to this forum and I have been reading a lot, it is such a great forum!!!

I am just starting to build my kit and I really need to help me if you can. 

I need to buy some neutral MAC eye shadows for bridal make-up. There are so many and I am confused. 
I am also confused with the eye shadow finish. I think that some mattes might also be a good addition for brides.

Can you please help me?


----------



## aimee (Jul 24, 2008)

satin taupe is a great neutral and very popular (a frost so shimmery)
espresso is a matte dark brown
one of my favourites is patina (muted taupe brown with golden shimmer (frost)

but you might should go to a counter MAC got so many great neutrals and you could see them yourself....if you make an appointment you can get a make over there too and a face chart so you can copy the look at home

hope that helps


----------



## pratbc (Jul 24, 2008)

Espresso is one of my favorite matte shadows.  You can see it in my crease on my FOTD thread here:  http://specktra.net/f166/my-first-ever-fotd-eek-108302/

If you do not have a MAC store near you where you can go check out the colors in real life, I would recommend looking through the product swatch forum on here to get an idea of what the different colors/finishes look like.  The color swatches on the MAC site does the true colors no justice.  
If this helps for reference, EnKoreMakeup has a great 2 part tutorial on YouTube describing the differences between the different textures/finishes of MAC eyeshadows.  He specifically shows the differences using neutrals and browns as examples.  This is how he describes the differences:
MATTE/MATTE2 - High color pay off, no-shine, matte finish.

SATIN - Pure color in Satin style finish, provides soft subtle non frost light refractive sheen.

FROST - irridescent shine that adds a highlight quality to any color.

LUSTRE - smoothly pearlized; intensely frosted with a deluxe ultra fine "conditioned" finish.

VELVET - Soft look finish, plush velvety look & feel.

VELUXE - superfine texture. Pigment rich & very luxe. Supple to apply, silky smooth matte finish.

VELUXE PEARL - Vibrant velvety soft with a metallic shimmer veluxe formula overlaid with high-shine pearl. 


Hope this helps you out some!


----------



## klara (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you very much for your posts.

Basically, I am a new makeup artist and I am going to bridal business and I need to build my kit with neutral eyeshadows that will be suitable for brides that want a natural look.

There are so many eyeshadows and the MAC store is not near me so I really need some help, of what is suitable and what you like best for a natural look.


----------



## aimee (Jul 24, 2008)

oh ok then i would definately go
with
satin taupe (a must have neutral-frost)
espresso (brown-matte)
vanilla (very versatile natural looking highlighter)
patina (taupe brown with gold-frost)

i like those too
era (satin) 
wedge (matte)

try to find swatches online here on specktra 
there are so many shadows and i dont know how many you need or if you already have some


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 24, 2008)

MAC used to have Bridal Looks on their site but they're no longer there. Maybe if someone on here who saves all the looks sees this they can send them to you? In the meantime here are some from 2006:

Specktra.net


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes i agree w/Aimee Satin Taupe is perfect..i think no matter what that will always be my favorite mac shadow ever.

But i'm not sure if you heard of CoastalScents cosmetics but if u go on their website they have this beautiful Neutral pallette and its sooooo lovely and a great deal. I havent purchased it yet but i seen it has good reviews.

here is the link:

Coastal Scents: 28 Piece Eye Shadow Neutral Palette


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 25, 2008)

satin taupe, espresso, Orb, Haux, A little Follie, vanilla, patina, Sable, Saddle, Brown Down, Shroom
I love all these colors


----------

